# 9 Young Rats/Kittens- Lancashire



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Contact/organisation details: Pm spoiled_rat
Location: lancashire
Number of groups: 1

Group: 1
Number of rats: 3
Sex: male
Age(s): will be 10/11 weeks at time of homing.
Name(s): none yet
Colours: 2 x siamese topears, 1 black hooded
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: surrendered to rescue after seeking assistance
Temperament: will be good
Medical problems: hopefully none
Will the group be split: minimum of pairs
Transport available: within reason/rat train
Other: ready from 5th november, can be paired up with any other babies we have, please see the site for more info.

















All rats are subject to a questionnaire being filled in, there are no `right` or `wrong` answers as such, and I am more than happy to give advice or direction if I can, and I do not bite!

The new owner also agrees not to breed from the rat(s), or allow them to be bred from.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Only 3 left.


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

can you send me a questionairre please?

[email protected]


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Sent 

(well i hope ive sent it lol)


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

sent back


----------

